# First gun - What should I get?



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I am looking to pick up a shotgun for hunting quail, phesants and maybe some duck. Just wondering what type of gun I should be looking at. I have never done any hunting and am going to be taking the CFSE (Canadian firearm saftey exam) course next week.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

20 gauge over and under.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I was recommended a CZ Ringneck 20 gauge. Does this sound like a good shotgun?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, Threefsh. That's my gun. ;D

Love it.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

12ga - chambered for at least 3in - good for all upland game and ducks - as a newbie I would go with interchangeable chokes - as a purist I like 20ga or 12ga - s/s with fixed chokes mod/full - mechanical triggers - great starter gun the Remington 870 wingmaster pump - millions made that says it all - like RBD love my 20ga & 28ga - light in the field and fun 2 shoot - before buying have a gun fitted to your measurements - do this and every gun after the first will be perfect!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Our old Remington's are wonderful guns. The new ones they make are not. There is a such big difference in the quality of material and craftsmanship.
If you buy a wingmaster or other Remington shot gun buy one made in the 60s, 70s or 80s.
The ones we have made after that time are know as rust buckets and jamomatics. They rarely come out of the gun safe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - my rem bought in 1966 - the finish is running like old glass - sorry to hear the quaility is not as good as it once was - also have a 1300 o/u that I love but kicks like a mule - ? have you tried any paper loads - they always bring me back to when I started hunting!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Blonde? Redhead? Brunette? That's pretty much what you asked and you'll get all kinds of answers.

If you think you may hunt ducks the 20 gauge is out. A 20 can work just fine for pheasants and is a great choice for quail.

I not only agree that you should be fit for your shotgun, but I'd go so far as to say take lessons from a certified skeet or sporting clays instructor. 

For the three birds you named the 12 gauge is the logical choice. You can shoot 2 1/2 inch or light shot shells for quail and 3 inch magnums for ducks. You can choose a side by side (also my favorite REM), an over under (my second choice RBD), a semi automatic or pump. 

A semi-automatic will offer less felt recoil and be a great gun to begin with until you have shot a few thousand rounds and actually know what you want. Easy to sell with decent resale. Used will help keep the cost down. Several good manufacturers with Benelli one of the more popular manufacturers.

Bottom line? Shoot the gauge and gun you like. If you center the bird it will fall.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No I haven't but I will look into trying a box of them out.
I looked at them online before but didn't order them at the time.
There is a box of them in the safe, probably 40 years old if not older.
Not safe to shoot them but kept for the memories of their first owner.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Aimless1 said:


> Blonde? Redhead? Brunette? That's pretty much what you asked and you'll get all kinds of answers.


Uh oh...I guess I am going to need to get one of each...

I'll start doing some research based on your suggestions. I think I will start with a 20 gauge and add a 12 down the road.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

I love my 20 semi auto! It's a nice gun to carry in the field all day. When I go between my 12 and 20 you can really feel the difference in weight. When your walking corn fields and brush all morning have a lighter gun is a nice benefit.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

What is the terrain and cover like that you will be hunting in? This will have an impact on gun selection.
My "personal choice" for a 1st gun; Remington autoloader, 12 gauge, chambered for 2 3/4". I have an 1100, circa 1980 and used to have an 11-87.
Why the autoloader;
An autoloading shotgun uses escape gas an recoil to cycle the next round, thereby diminishing the percieved amount of recoil.
An autoloader is "generally" less expensive than a side by side, or over under.
The autolaoder has a single sight plane and will generally come up faster and shoulder quicker for a new shooter than a side by side. It's weight also makes it stable. Side by sides and over under can be very quick and cause problems with lead for a new shooter.
A nice smooth stable handling shotgun.
Why 12 instead of 20 gauge;
The cupric units of pressure are not that different between the two loads. Ergo, recoil is not diminished by a huge margin, and given that a 20 is generally a lighter gun than a 12, and has a smaller stock cross section the pressure per square inch to the shoulder could be come greater with specific models of 20 gauges.
The 12 has more individual shot pellets, and a wider spread, than the 20. The 20 will kill just as well as the 12, but the 12 gives a new shooter a larger lethal pattern, and hopefully a more humane, less crippling, shot at game. In heavy, dense, fall foliage the 12 has a decidingly greater advantage over the 20. In an open field not so much.
In the hands of an experienced shooter there is really no difference between the 12 and 20, but a new shooter is usually better off with the 12.
Lastly. the selection of shotgun shells will be much larger with the 12 than the 20. Not that there aren't plenty of 20 gauge rounds available, but it's an odds on bet that any given store will have a greater selection of 12 gauge rounds than 20 gauge rounds.

My shotguns'
Remington 1100. 12 ga. modofied choke.
Winchester 101 in 12 gauge and 28 gauge.
Browning Citori 20 gauge.
Browning Citori 12 gauge, circa 1936.
Remington 870 pump, 12 gauge.

Point being.You will end up with more than just one shotgun.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a Browning 12 O/U. I just love the way the gun shoulders but that just me. For waterfowl a Browning Maxus. My husband has a love for the older Ithacas so we have a couple. A Winchester 12 O/U thats to pretty to be a field gun.
My daughter fell in love with his old 870 20 g Wingmaster and shot it for a season. We found her one that was a magnum 20 gauge.
My son loves the 1100s and the 1187s although his next gun he wants a SX3. I think its all the hype on how fast they shoot.
Some gun ranges will rent shot guns for trap, skeet or sporting clays. Go shoot some diffrent ones and see what you like.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Serc - after all the advice u c - and it's great! I end up being a WOOD ***** ! - know the makes and models I love but if it fits me and has a great piece of wood I will throw money at it and be happy at the end of the day - engraving is the next heart warmer - this will happen to you after your first gun - be prepared! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we need an "over my head" smiley ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

TexasRed said:


> A Winchester 12 O/U thats to pretty to be a field gun.


 TexasRed

My Winchester Model 101 12 gauge has been my field gun since 1982. It is a pretty shotgun, and very well balanced.
What's funny is that I bought it to be a "beater" gun because it was a new, "Made in Japan", shotgun at the time and thought to be inferior to the european made over unders. I bought it at a going out of business sale. It was pretty steeply discounted,and they still couldn't sell it.
The Winchester 28 gauge I have was a combo deal for the shotgun and a 28 gauge reloader, given too me by my wife in the early 90's. The fella selling it was more interested in getting his money out of the reloader than the shotgun at the time.
I did happen to look at the average value of those 2 shotguns a few years back, and was sort of taken aback at the values, especially the 28 gauge.
I may have to get a new "beater".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The 28 gauges Ive look at the past 3 years have a steep price. I think you sir need a couple more guns.

Ive also look at some that come with different barrels.
Switch the barrel and it changes the gauge of the gun.
They sure are pretty too.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - similar story - got a BT99 NIB friend had for over 10yrs made by midori in Japan for Browning - paid sticker price on box $640 what a bargin - my gunsmith said it had the best metal to metal fit he had ever seen - and he sees a lot of guns


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

So I have decided on a Browning Citori 625 Field, 20 Gauge O/U for my first gun. Looking forward to picking it up on Tuesday.

Thanks for all your advice folks.

Copper and I are going out to meet the local NAVHDA trainer to get some advice and introduce him to birds on Monday.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Copper and I are going out to meet the local NAVHDA trainer to get some advice and introduce him to birds on Monday.


Good luck with your Hungarian Pointer out in the field. I hope Copper comes alive at the sights and smells of the birds. ;D

RBD


----------

